# 2 x Formula ORO Bremsscheibe 6 Loch 160 mm FD 50691-00



## Smilinho (17. Juni 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181777153837?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

